# Spain/Portugal Dec08/Jan09



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Once we get home from Germany, we'll be heading out to Spain and Portugal for Dec/Jan and therefore xmas & new year.

In the books we have with us, most campsites are closed, and wild camping is banned.

So - any recommendations on this? Is wild camping really banned? Any cheap sites? We'll be making this more of a holiday so 4-5 nights in one place rather than zapping around!

Also - best places (in Spain or Portugal) for xmas and new year parties 

Cheers


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi there. We are currently working our way round right now and are currently near Puerto de Mazarron near Cartegena. The weather is fabulous. First off I would recommend you obtain an ACSI card and DVD if you do not already have one, as they will pay for themselves very quickly. SOme of the spots we have stayed at en route and in the past.

First stop after France. L'Ametlla De Mar in Cataluna. €12 per night with ACSI card. WIFI available. Fabulous secluded beach.

Next stop we made was Camping Javea. Very English but cheap WIFI at 60 cents a day.

From there we went to Fortuna. Camping Fuente. Bit pricy but hot with pool.

Now at Los Delfines in Peurto de Mazarron. No Wifi but fabulous coast. See my other post re buying Vodafone dongle for unilimited access. There is also Los Madrilles and one in Bolnuevo.

We will then probably head over to toward Almeria and Don Cactus. Don't forget Granada a must, and Seville (again another ACSI cite at €14.

We have not done Portugal this.

Hope these help

Guy

PS don't forget to haggle - sites are not busy this year.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah - have ACSI DVD and card - and currently in a site with free wifi in Germany. 
Haggle?! You've kidding... ! Never thought of this for a site...
We have a three dongle but have to pay for usage - I'll look for your vodafone post.
Have you done any wild camping?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

ActiveCampers said:


> Yeah - have ACSI DVD and card - and currently in a site with free wifi in Germany.
> Haggle?! You've kidding... ! Never thought of this for a site...
> We have a three dongle but have to pay for usage - I'll look for your vodafone post.
> Have you done any wild camping?


Look at
http://www.lapaca.org/areas/espana.php

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php
for wild camping in Spain


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

ActiveCampers said:


> In the books we have with us, most campsites are closed, and wild camping is banned.
> 
> Cheers


The Caravan Club handbook "Caravan Europe 1" lists plenty of sites in both Spain and Portugal which are open year-round.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi camping dorada is cheap in Alvor (Portugal) we paid £50 a week earlier this year.............that price was if you stayed 7 nights or more.

Mind you I didn't dare to log on to the internet on my dongle as I didn't want a huge bill when I got home, but we found plenty of camp sites open in Portugal.


----------

